# Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA Dec 13th  "Christmas Ride"



## Eric (Nov 11, 2015)

*Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA Dec 13th*

*What: *Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop.
*When: *Sunday Dec 13th Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.
*Where: *Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
*Who:* Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills are minimal.
*Theme: *Wear your Christmas Sweater and Santa Hats. And, ride your Red or Green Bike.


----------



## SkiptoothBomber (Nov 22, 2015)

I hope santa comes early with a green or red bike for the ride.


----------



## Eric (Nov 28, 2015)

I am hoping for a Red or Green Phantom to be in my stocking.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 4, 2015)

Merry Christmas I can't wait and my wife is going to ride with us too!


----------



## Eric (Dec 7, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> Merry Christmas I can't wait and my wife is going to ride with us too!




That is great news.  My wife will be there as well.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 11, 2015)

Some folks are gonna ride up the Santa Ana River Trail to this event.
Meet in Fountain Valley at Talbert Bridge on the trail at 9:00 a.m. Sunday 12/13


----------



## Eric (Dec 11, 2015)

Dont forget to ride your red or green bike and wear something Christmasy.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 13, 2015)

Great time; lots of red and green; beautiful day.


----------



## Eric (Dec 13, 2015)

Great pics Mark.  Thanks for posting them.  Today was perfect weather and a great ride.  Cya all next month.


----------



## mrg (Dec 13, 2015)

Another great ride 



here is the other half of the Spitfire Christmas mashup


----------



## Eric (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## Eric (Dec 24, 2015)




----------

